# beach sand



## jaypea (Nov 22, 2004)

Just wondering if sand and driftwood from the beach would be safe for my fish? If so how should I clean it?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

It should be safe. My buddy added sand from sand tubes for ur truck to his tank, and 2 months later everything is fine. Just make sure u wash the sand out real good in a bucket, and try and pick out any shells you see, bc of the salt in them. Make sure u also drench the driftwood in a bucket as well until the water is clear from repetition. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ive been to a beach that had black sand do you think its safe to use that?


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i dont see how there would be much difference in the black sand. i assume you can use it in the same way. black sand looks awesome too


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

be careful, people throw lots of crap in sand...GLASS


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

glass is sand, you may cut your finger on glass but that is about it,


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

do it and take pics man.


----------



## jaypea (Nov 22, 2004)

tank should be done in about a week, will post pics. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i might get flamed for this since im the only one disagreeing..

where from the beach do you plan on getting the sand from? i think taking it froma dunes would be best but it illegal, some thing to do with erosion. the problem with beach snad is that you have no idea what kind of bacteria or possible chemicals you may be introducing to the aquarium. the water might look clean but you really have no idea what may be living in there and simply rinsing it might not clean it out. granted a fresh water rinse should kill off alot of saltwater organisms, then you still have to account for what ever chemicals of crap may be in the water. the coastal water is not as clean as deep ocean water, there could be some kind of algea or something that you cant see.. just a thought, i wouldnt sugest it but do what you want..

*this is based on experiance with salt water tanks, you should never collect live sand from a beach for a tank, if you collect sand it should be from deeper further off shore. waves are basically huge protien skimmers and deposit all kinds of crap from the ocean on the beach.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

if youre talkin about a sw sand, then no way. it will really mess with the kh, gh, and ph of your tank. DO NOT DO IT. i dont see why anyone has even said dont do it yet, everyone is saying go ahead. but think of it, the sand is basically made of crushed coral and shells.... not good for fw tanks...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I thought he was talking about lake side sand...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, someone mentioned sw and he didnt say anything opposing that, so i believe he is thinkin of sw beach..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

illnino said:


> well, someone mentioned sw and he didnt say anything opposing that, so i believe he is thinkin of sw beach..
> [snapback]821991[/snapback]​


shiiiite...hope we arn't too late.


----------



## jaypea (Nov 22, 2004)

As a matter of fact, yes i was talking about sw beach sand. Thanks for the replies, i was about to go get some tom. Change of plans, i guess ill go to home depot or walmart. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jaypea said:


> As a matter of fact, yes i was talking about sw beach sand. Thanks for the replies, i was about to go get some tom. Change of plans, i guess ill go to home depot or walmart. Any other suggestions?
> [snapback]822470[/snapback]​


What color sand do you want? Pool supply store has kickass white sand for cheap...hoem depot has "play sand" which is like a tan color...


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

I bought sand form my LFS and the bag says that it was gathered from a local beach (Monterey Bay). It was washed and cleaned. I'm sure you can use beach sand as long as it's cleaned and sanitized. Might be easier to just buy cheap play sand from Home Depot.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i want black sand







is it possible to kill all the bacteria off all the black sand if i boiled it or something?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

never use sand from a sw beach in a fw tank except in a african cichlid tank, but you should still boil the sand..


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

illnino said:


> if youre talkin about a sw sand, then no way. it will really mess with the kh, gh, and ph of your tank. DO NOT DO IT. i dont see why anyone has even said dont do it yet, everyone is saying go ahead. but think of it, the sand is basically made of crushed coral and shells.... not good for fw tanks...
> [snapback]821854[/snapback]​










Don't do it. Will cause too many problems.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

just buy some sand from your lfs.. or as mentioned home depot. Sand is relatively cheap.. Good luck.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i want white sand

silica sand is white. isnt pool filter sand white? they sell that stuff at pool stores right? i have one by my house


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

I've used beach sand before. One thing for sure, they took very long to clean! I have to soak and clean them under running water for hours, boil them to prevent any bacteria staying in them, flush water many times on them, before i use them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would filter the sand first.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> i want white sand
> 
> silica sand is white. isnt pool filter sand white? they sell that stuff at pool stores right? i have one by my house
> [snapback]825619[/snapback]​


Yeah pool store has "pool filter sand"


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

buy some pool filter sand... its like 50 pounds for a few bucks


----------

